# Well I really screwed up and need hekp - Bolens 1556 Broken Transaxle Implement tab



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

I was in the process of mounting the tiller to the tractor with the drive shaft on the PTO. Then started the tractor to inch it closer to the tiller forgetting the drive shaft was on. I didn't realize that the previous owner had the wrong belts on the tractor and the PTO is constantly engaged. Regardless i should have never started the tractor with the drive shaft only partially installed on the tractor.

Anyway it spun the shaft a couple of times and broke the pto shaft and a tab off the transaxle. DUMB! and yes I realize how lucky I am because there were no injuries. 

The PTO shaft is replaceable but what do i do with the transaxle? I'm very reluctant to hang a tiller off the tractor with one side missing a tab. 

My thought is to disassemble the transaxle and take the affected plate to a cast iron welder in town. First question is what are those weird nuts holding the side plate on? They have scalloped heads. Is there a special socket I need to purchase?

Other suggestions? See the pic for the damage. Ugh! (Sorry the picture is sideways. no matter how I format it I can't get it to be in the vertical orientation.)

Thanks for your input


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello pigseye, welcome back to the forum.

Take a clear picture of the nuts with the scalloped heads to an auto parts store. Surely, they will know what tool fits them.

Good luck with this project.


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi BigT,
I learned that they are called 12 point screws and the appropriate sized 12 point socket head will fit it. So that was easy. now on to the hard stuff.

Thanks


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All,
I called Sam at Sam's Bolens and he said that welding the cast iron tab wouldn't last long due to the forces involved with implements. He suggested purchasing a replacement case half for $120 shipped. 

I know that would be cheaper than professional cast welding (don't ask me how I know) so I am going to just replace the half. I'll post pics of the process. 

Thanks


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Pics. Got the transaxle case half off.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not a bad price for that part,either !


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

That is what I thought too!


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Well the tractor is all back together and running!

Here are a few pics of the repair process and of it in use.

Thanks to all for your help and insight.

First the PTO rebuild with new seals and bearings


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Not much to show on the transaxle case but here are a few pics and the tractor in action.

Thanks again!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------

